# Vizsla Guard Dog



## ctracyverizon (May 26, 2011)

I just made this sign for my back yard fence gate : )


----------



## chrispycrunch (May 11, 2012)

LOL....

For anyone that doesn't know they would just get mauled with kisses, I could see it being effective.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

live action


----------



## ctracyverizon (May 26, 2011)

Reality!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/04/vizsla-as-guard-dog.html

Bailey is 60 pounds. A male of all muscle and built like a tank. Some people mistake him for a small Rhodesian Ridgeback. 
Chloe is 43 pounds. She is a very fit and trim female and is equipped with a loud bark.

Now that the dogs are adults and no longer puppies, I have noticed a change. Chloe is going on 4 and Bailey is almost 3. They are both much more confident. They have learned to mind me and obey my commands.

Important qualities in a watch / guard dog.

The many long hikes on hill trails and busy city street walks, along with much of the field trial training we've done, have crossed over quite well. 

At home, when someone drives up the drive, Chloe barks a high-noted notice. "Someone is here." Bailey doesn't bark much. When he does, it is low and loud. 

He stands guard at the gate or door. 
﻿They both look intimidating at the gate. 
If I was a thief or robber, I would find another house to choose.

Chloe is our watch dog and Bailey is our guard dog.
We both feel safer with our Vizslas "on guard."﻿

Blogger RBD ;D


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

;D SWAG

I am afraid that tongue would mop clean all the would be thieves. 

But seriously, that bite needs needs some work before it can be hard enough.


----------

